# Montana draw 100% success on elk!!



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

We had 15800 applications for 17000 elk tags. Anybody who put in for a deer/elk combo, or elk combo will be issued a tag. The 1200 leftover tags will go on sale April 18th through Montana FWP online lic system on a first come first served basis. deer only tags will still be subject to the draw as their were 7800 applicants and 4600 tags. So even if you missed the deadline you still have an opportunity to buy an OTC bull tag in Montana!! Ironically, we still have some rifle/archery openings as well Congrats to those of you who put in, your drawn!!


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

i wonder how much it would cost to do a elk hunt over there..always wanted to hunt elk with my bow,and my other half is in same boat..


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

2 more years for me and I will be hunting the North West part of Montana or the Idaho panhandle. I was licensed as a guide out of Noxon, Mt. Its a beautiful area and can't wait to return. I've watched for the past couple years and it seems to be 100% on getting a tag for the area.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I got an email from the brother in MT. Looks like I'm off to Montana with a elk/deer combo tag.

At $912, I'll be curious if they sell out the remaining 1200 tags. I doubt they do this but if they did....some loaded person could try to get a second deer/elk combo tag. Oregon let successful bear apps go back and get more tags once the leftovers were announced. I think I had 3 or 4 bear tags for the SW unit.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was curious if that would happen. I chose not to apply this year due to the large increase in price. Some said since the Outfitter tags were going to be included. It would not be 100% draw. It appears the state has reached the point where hunters are saying uncle.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

TwoBear said:


> We had 15800 applications for 17000 elk tags. Anybody who put in for a deer/elk combo, or elk combo will be issued a tag. The 1200 leftover tags will go on sale April 18th through Montana FWP online lic system on a first come first served basis. deer only tags will still be subject to the draw as their were 7800 applicants and 4600 tags. So even if you missed the deadline you still have an opportunity to buy an OTC bull tag in Montana!! Ironically, we still have some rifle/archery openings as well Congrats to those of you who put in, your drawn!!


 Definately something to ponder, Always wanted to apply and heres my chance at an over the counter tag for montana.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

lostontheice said:


> i wonder how much it would cost to do a elk hunt over there..always wanted to hunt elk with my bow,and my other half is in same boat..


 Buy your tag and give me a call.... even if you don't go with an outfitter, it is still a chance for an OTC tag in MOntana, can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TwoBear said:


> Buy your tag and give me a call.... even if you don't go with an outfitter, it is still a chance for an OTC tag in MOntana, can't beat that with a stick.


I might see if we can get the combo tag. Problem is I am going to be out of town on the date they become available. I won't be able to get on the phone or internet. I will just have to get the buddy to try for both of us.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I might see if we can get the combo tag. Problem is I am going to be out of town on the date they become available. I won't be able to get on the phone or internet. I will just have to get the buddy to try for both of us.


If you do get a elk/deer combo tag, you can get an archery tag very cheap and hunt them with a bow prior to hunting them during the gun opener. It extends your number of hunt days


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

John, we have a couple of clients that do just that. They come out for archery and if they don't connect the come back for rifle. It's nice for them as they have the pressure off for archery and have a ton of fun. Hunters spend a lot of hard earned money and have only limited days, they tend to put too much pressure on themselves.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I might see if we can get the combo tag. Problem is I am going to be out of town on the date they become available. I won't be able to get on the phone or internet. I will just have to get the buddy to try for both of us.


 King, I not sure they are all going to sell out come April 18th, they may be available through the summer. I'm not saying they are going to, it's all new for us out here with this draw only system. I wouldn't delay too much but 1200 tags may be around for awhile.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TwoBear said:


> John, we have a couple of clients that do just that. They come out for archery and if they don't connect the come back for rifle. It's nice for them as they have the pressure off for archery and have a ton of fun. Hunters spend a lot of hard earned money and have only limited days, they tend to put too much pressure on themselves.


I think that is the way to go. My brother already has the area scouted from living out there. If I go early I'll likely have my bow just in case.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> If you do get a elk/deer combo tag, you can get an archery tag very cheap and hunt them with a bow prior to hunting them during the gun opener. It extends your number of hunt days


Thanks, I am aware of that. I have always wanted to do the archery first but never seem to have the time. I have hunted MT quite a few times. Took my first bull in the Mountains of LoLo national forest. After that trip I was hooked. Sold my property in the UP and never looked back.

What I have noticed is the loss of access. I have not been out there since 2006. I do love the state and would move in a heart beat if not for the family. I just made a big career change that will offer me the opportunity to transfer to any state in the future. When I am ready and a position opens up.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TwoBear said:


> John, we have a couple of clients that do just that. They come out for archery and if they don't connect the come back for rifle. It's nice for them as they have the pressure off for archery and have a ton of fun. Hunters spend a lot of hard earned money and have only limited days, they tend to put too much pressure on themselves.


I agree, each trip I take out there. I tell myself next time I am going to go for 2 weeks.

The best thing about a hunt with the combo tag.....you never know what your going to run into. The tag is all like our sportsman license. You can fish and hunt small game on it. I have taken quite a few upland birds in NE MT after a successful mule deer hunt.

I have heard that the antelope in eastern MT have really had a tough winter.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Northeast mostly I think. Also heard that the antelope that were killed on the railroad tracks were immigrants down from Canada. Have to see what FWP says and how they feel about the areas. Mostly everything is hearsay right now. Antelope have had a harder season then usual, so inspecting the regs will be imperative. The good thing is, bulls just grow bigger thicker antlers in high moisture years. This is our third year now of good moisture and it will keep high mineral and protien contents in the forage during the antler growth cycle. When you drive out you can head west for elk, then to the east for deer/antelope, stop and fish and hit some pheasant/grouse. If a fella has the time and uses his combo tags right, he can have the time of his life. I get all over the state most years hunting bear, elk, antelope, deer and maybe birds, but my hunting time is very limited.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TwoBear said:


> Northeast mostly I think. Also heard that the antelope that were killed on the railroad tracks were immigrants down from Canada. Have to see what FWP says and how they feel about the areas. Mostly everything is hearsay right now. Antelope have had a harder season then usual, so inspecting the regs will be imperative. The good thing is, bulls just grow bigger thicker antlers in high moisture years. This is our third year now of good moisture and it will keep high mineral and protien contents in the forage during the antler growth cycle. When you drive out you can head west for elk, then to the east for deer/antelope, stop and fish and hit some pheasant/grouse. If a fella has the time and uses his combo tags right, he can have the time of his life. I get all over the state most years hunting bear, elk, antelope, deer and maybe birds, but my hunting time is very limited.


You are correct, Montana has so diversified. You can hunt just about every type of big and small game you want. You buy the combo tag and it allows you to hunt just about everything that is not a draw.

I am thinking about trying to go back again this year. If I do then most of my other trips will have to take a back seat. I will use all my vacation time hunting the state.

I enjoy hunting ith a outfitter. What I find as a drawback.....you booked for a slot. I want to be able to go when I want and leave when I want. I don't need a guide. A drop camp would be great but the cost does not make sense for me, I like economical. I have most of my own gear. Paying $2000 for someone to pack me in/out and supply gear is a bit steep. If I want to stay longer, then I have to pay a extra day fee. If you don't mind spending the extra money, then a outfitter can really make a trip enjoyable. On the flip side a bad outfitter can really wreck a hunt.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a guy in your boat coming out this year. Actually, he just starts a new job in Montana in May, but wants to hunt with us. He is from Colorado. He said the same thing, doesn't need any help just wants a place to hunt, a little advice, and somebody to pack his animal out. We are bringing him into base camp and he is on his own. We have the cook on staff so he doesn't have to cook or due dishes or anything. I've never done a drop-camp type hunt out of base camp before, but since he is by himself I won't put him in a drop camp alone. 

I'm am also selling drop camps for 3000.00 for 2 people, 4000.oo for 3, and we supply all the pre-cooked food!! We have our camp cook pre-pare and then freeze all the meals. When you stop and think about, if you have a buddy you can spend 812.oo on a tag, 1500.oo a piece on a drop camp for 7 days. Thats 2300 bucks, tag, meals, lodging, in a back country camp, with pack out services, I think that is a very reasonable price. About the middle of next week we will have that in our "hot deals" section of our website. We are offering free bear hunts as well, and the cost of a NR tag is 350.00. So for 2850.00, one can do all that plus bear!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

TwoBear said:


> I have a guy in your boat coming out this year. Actually, he just starts a new job in Montana in May, but wants to hunt with us. He is from Colorado. He said the same thing, doesn't need any help just wants a place to hunt, a little advice, and somebody to pack his animal out. We are bringing him into base camp and he is on his own. We have the cook on staff so he doesn't have to cook or due dishes or anything. I've never done a drop-camp type hunt out of base camp before, but since he is by himself I won't put him in a drop camp alone.
> 
> I'm am also selling drop camps for 3000.00 for 2 people, 4000.oo for 3, and we supply all the pre-cooked food!! We have our camp cook pre-pare and then freeze all the meals. When you stop and think about, if you have a buddy you can spend 812.oo on a tag, 1500.oo a piece on a drop camp for 7 days. Thats 2300 bucks, tag, meals, lodging, in a back country camp, with pack out services, I think that is a very reasonable price. About the middle of next week we will have that in our "hot deals" section of our website. We are offering free bear hunts as well, and the cost of a NR tag is 350.00. So for 2850.00, one can do all that plus bear!!


That's not too bad. I would probably have a group of 2-4 in my camp. Providing we could all get LO tags. I have been watching the other western forums. Many think the tags will go fast. The guys who don't draw a deer tag will jump on the LO. You may also have a few who did not draw in other states not take tags.

Do you run your hunts out of the Hamilton area? How have the wolves and grizzs been?

I have hunted NW, SW and the NE of MT. I saw alot more elk in SW, took my bull in the NW. Saw good deer in both the NW and NE. My problem is my age and health. The NW is beautiful but I am going to need to start working hard if I hunt that area! Best thing about a unguided hunt, you go at your own pace.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah we have wolves but their impact in my area is marginal, to be honest wolves are everywhere in Montana/Idaho/Wyoming. In fact, they are using our area as a comparison unit to the one just to the sw of mine, that unit, 250 has been hammered. Nobody has any idea why some units get beat up and others don't. They probably should have figured that out before they re-introduced them During first week of rifle last year we saw 30-40 bulls with 6 hunters. If you have 2-4 guys drop camp is a heck of a deal. Even with three your hunt cost goes to 1300 or so /person, back country with meals provided. 

Even if you decide not to use an outfitter, give me a buzz and I will help you as best I can. I think if you help people and be honest with them, it will get around and maybe somebody else will book a hunt down the road. All in all, outfittter or not, buying an OTC tag in Montana is a treat. You might be right about the deer hunters buying them up, interesting angle.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TwoBear said:


> Yeah we have wolves but their impact in my area is marginal, to be honest wolves are everywhere in Montana/Idaho/Wyoming. In fact, they are using our area as a comparison unit to the one just to the sw of mine, that unit, 250 has been hammered. Nobody has any idea why some units get beat up and others don't. They probably should have figured that out before they re-introduced them During first week of rifle last year we saw 30-40 bulls with 6 hunters. If you have 2-4 guys drop camp is a heck of a deal. Even with three your hunt cost goes to 1300 or so /person, back country with meals provided.
> 
> Even if you decide not to use an outfitter, give me a buzz and I will help you as best I can. I think if you help people and be honest with them, it will get around and maybe somebody else will book a hunt down the road. All in all, outfittter or not, buying an OTC tag in Montana is a treat. You might be right about the deer hunters buying them up, interesting angle.


$1300 for a "food provided" drop camp sounds like a fair deal.

You're right...honesty goes a long way! That's nice of you to offer to help folks interested in a MT hunt.

John


----------

